# Group chat



## Andrew (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey everyone. So since I'm a newer member I was thinking it might be cool to get a larger group chat going. You all should let me know what times would work and we can all get together and hang out so to speak.


----------



## Free Mind (Aug 16, 2006)

I'd love to chat. Nearly any day between 3 and 6 pm or after 10 (GMT) is good for me.


----------

